# Window reflection fix



## CLT49er (Jun 19, 2020)

Does anyone have a product they recommend to reduce the reflection coming off windows that burn my grass and shrubs? Looked at a number of window tints. Would need something applied to the exterior of the window that doesnt deteriorate with hot sun. I have a new build home with high efficiency windows. Bermuda is zapped in straight lines. Shrubs had to be replaced three times. Thought it was a disease lol! Thanks!


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I would call around to local residential window tinting places and see what they recommend.

I just did a quick Google search and found this Window Film


----------



## CLT49er (Jun 19, 2020)

Thanks. I came across that same product, Turf Guard Window Film. Like $250 per window. Yikes.


----------



## Sleepy (Oct 29, 2020)

I have the same issue. 48" x 48" window burns massive scars in the yard. Can't stop it without keeping water on it continuously. Definitely frustrating but I can't drop the money on it. I have an issue in the back yard as well but to a lesser extent. The side of the house gets multiple ~15ft burns.


----------



## DeepC (Aug 12, 2020)

How about solar screens? Seems like that would fix it. I have even built a couple myself from the parts from home depot


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

+1 for solar screens


----------



## CLT49er (Jun 19, 2020)

Interesting but not as appealing for the front of the house.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

CLT49er said:


> Interesting but not as appealing for the front of the house.


I personally think they look better than tint, but that's just preference. I see you are in NC, so it's probably not as common to see them there as it is in say Texas or Arizona. That would make them more culturally unappealing.


----------



## CLT49er (Jun 19, 2020)

Lol. You are correct. Never seen them before. Here in NC we keep our blinds inside the house. &#129335;&#127995;‍♂&#128540;


----------



## DeepC (Aug 12, 2020)

Solar screens are not blinds. It's a black screen that mounts to the outside of the window.You can still see out. The purpose is to reduce solar heat gain.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Sounds like you just need to rotate your house a little.


----------



## Sleepy (Oct 29, 2020)

DeepC said:


> How about solar screens? Seems like that would fix it. I have even built a couple myself from the parts from home depot


These don't work on windows without screens correct? My window is a massive bathroom window that doesn't open. This would be great to do as they have it in tan and my HOA won't allow the black.


----------



## DeepC (Aug 12, 2020)

Yes it will still work. They typically will screw the little twist tabs on right into the outermost metal edge of the window frame with small self tapping screws. Using the twist tabs allows you to easily remove it if you ever clean your windows. So its surface mounted, not mounted into a screen slot like on a standard window


----------



## Sleepy (Oct 29, 2020)

Great to know. I never thought to go that route.


----------



## DuncanMcDonuts (May 5, 2019)

Any suggestions to prevent a neighbor's window from burning my grass? :lol:


----------



## DeepC (Aug 12, 2020)

A Shotgun?


----------



## DeepC (Aug 12, 2020)

Sorry, maybe the shotgun comment wasn't helpful, I was trying to be funny.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

DuncanMcDonuts said:


> Any suggestions to prevent a neighbor's window from burning my grass? :lol:


I like the shotgun idea. But even a high fence or offer to buy him a screen might suffice too.


----------



## BobLovesGrass (Jun 13, 2020)

Never heard of this with plants, friend got new siding when windows dished and focused light melting siding on his house where it focused the light.


----------



## CLT49er (Jun 19, 2020)

Yeah. I dont see how these windows are legal. With drought conditions I could easily see something ignite. For my shrubs, I replaced two gardenias twice before switching to azaleas. Thats when I noticed it was the windows. One azalea gets fried each day. If I water it at night the next morning it perks right up. Regardless I will put in drip irrigation soon.


----------



## B-Rad (Apr 25, 2020)

I would check with the window manufacturer before tinting the windows. There are some manufacturers that will void the warranty if a film is applied.


----------



## DuncanMcDonuts (May 5, 2019)

dfw_pilot said:


> I like the shotgun idea. But even a high fence or offer to buy him a screen might suffice too.


A fence wouldn't help. It's a second story window with a good angle, close to the front on the side so the HOA wouldn't approve a fence there anyway. It burns this 2'x2' patch on the side of my yard that bothers me, but at least it isn't very visible from the front.

@DeepC Humor is always appreciated.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

What you see:










What your grass sees:


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Shotgun might get you in trouble but a well placed baseball might do the trick.


----------



## Ngilbe36 (Jul 23, 2020)

They make clear glass tint for cars that would probably work. Im sure many companies make it, but here is a link to 3M
https://www.3m.com/3M/en_US/company-us/all-3m-products/~/3M-Automotive-Window-Film-Crystalline-Series/?N=5002385+3290229310&rt=rud

They have one that has 77% glare reduction and 99% UV rejection. Maybe that would work.


----------



## Darth_V8r (Jul 18, 2019)

Ware said:


> Sounds like you just need to rotate your house a little.


Helicopter is too small...


----------



## Darth_V8r (Jul 18, 2019)

DuncanMcDonuts said:


> Any suggestions to prevent a neighbor's window from burning my grass? :lol:


I had this issue in phoenix. What I ended up doing about it was identifying what time of day that the light and window were aligned with the burn spot in the yard (And I could feel it like a heat ray). I installed a few misting heads on their own circuit and syringed just before the sun spot hit for six minutes.

of course, as the seasons change, the timing would move around some, so i had to reprogram it a few times throughout the year.


----------



## CLT49er (Jun 19, 2020)

Good thinking and thanks for sharing. I was planning to install some drip lines. But now you have me rethinking or do both.


----------



## CLT49er (Jun 19, 2020)

Resurfacing this thread again. Hoping someone found a decent and cost effective fix to the reflection from these low-e windows.

Last year I setup misters to go off everyday for 3 minutes during the time my azaleas were getting zapped. It kept them alive but not strong. Mistakenly left the water off for a few days and two bushes were crispy.

Been researching window film and solar screen solutions. Cost is $150-250 per window. Might as well replace my windows.

Considered doing a full window screen. My windows are only screened on the bottom half. Seems the screen helps. Credit this idea to an episode of This Old House &#128518;. A 36x72 window screen is also about $150 each.

Damn these windows. My neighbors car just had plastic warp on her car.


----------



## Monocot Master (Feb 28, 2021)

The window screen worked well for me and was the easiest fix. You can make a screen yourself, but I have a local hardware store that does rescreening so I had them make me one. I took the one on the bottom sash to them to be rescreened and to use as a template to make another that would slide into the slot on the window. So I have two stacked screens that now cover the entire window. The new screen needed to be a little taller than the bottom one to cover the entire window. Maybe an inch or so taller.

Also, I was always told the reflection is due to the low-e coating, but I think it has more to do with the glass not being flat. Look at a reflecting window from the side, and you will likely see that it is concave across the face.


----------



## CLT49er (Jun 19, 2020)

Monocot Master said:


> The window screen worked well for me and was the easiest fix. You can make a screen yourself, but I have a local hardware store that does rescreening so I had them make me one. I took the one on the bottom sash to them to be rescreened and to use as a template to make another that would slide into the slot on the window. So I have two stacked screens that now cover the entire window. The new screen needed to be a little taller than the bottom one to cover the entire window. Maybe an inch or so taller.
> 
> Also, I was always told the reflection is due to the low-e coating, but I think it has more to do with the glass not being flat. Look at a reflecting window from the side, and you will likely see that it is concave across the face.


Not sure I am following exactly. Got a pic you mind sharing? Thanks! My window frame will be a challenge.


----------



## Monocot Master (Feb 28, 2021)

CLT49er said:


> Monocot Master said:
> 
> 
> > The window screen worked well for me and was the easiest fix. You can make a screen yourself, but I have a local hardware store that does rescreening so I had them make me one. I took the one on the bottom sash to them to be rescreened and to use as a template to make another that would slide into the slot on the window. So I have two stacked screens that now cover the entire window. The new screen needed to be a little taller than the bottom one to cover the entire window. Maybe an inch or so taller.
> ...


I understand. My windows are basic double hung vinyl ones. And just to add, the window manufacturer sent me two new windows, the upper and the lower sashes under a warranty claim for the reflection issue. The new windows were much better, and likely would have been fine without the screens covering them, but I screened them just for good measure. Let me know if you have any questions. Will be happy to assist


----------



## CLT49er (Jun 19, 2020)

Thank you! @Monocot Master

My window doesnt have that luxury. Would have to attach it to the outside frame somehow.


----------



## Monocot Master (Feb 28, 2021)

Hmmm......sorry you got me there. Not sure what your fix will be. Maybe my post will help others with windows like mine.


----------



## DeepC (Aug 12, 2020)

Just use the surface mount clips. Amazon has them $22 for 100


----------



## DeepC (Aug 12, 2020)

https://www.amazon.com/Prime-Line-Products-PL-14466-Diecast/dp/B000ZOCD8S/ref=mp_s_a_1_4?crid=L7UVIA3JO2ZF&keywords=solar+screen+clips&qid=1647652354&sprefix=solar+screen+clips%2Caps%2C198&sr=8-4


----------



## CLT49er (Jun 19, 2020)

Thanks @DeepC Might try this out.


----------



## CLT49er (Jun 19, 2020)

So after much searching I pulled the trigger on this screen option. It was cheap and easy to install. And you dont notice it from the street. It just a light weight screen and velcro adhesive. It seemingly lowers the reflections temp during the 2-3pm hour that zapps my azaleas. Gonna let it ride through the summer to see if they survive. Will report back.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B06XP22JP8?ref=ppx_pop_mob_ap_share


----------



## CLT49er (Jun 19, 2020)

Reporting back on this. I think this hack was a win. Saw no noticeable damage on my azaleas this year. For less than $20 it is worth a try. And its not terribly noticeable.

FLYZZZ DIY Self-Adhesive Window... https://www.amazon.com/dp/B06XP22JP8?ref=ppx_pop_mob_ap_share


----------



## Chadwicktr (May 26, 2020)

Glad to hear it. I had the same issue on my south facing garage windows. Would fry my sunshine ligustrum to the main stem lol.

I ended up building a light gray screen to cover the entire window and just screwing them in the frame. Much better results this year. Plants actually grew 

Seems like manufactures would tests for these types of things. These are builder grade 2006 windows, so it must be the angle of the glass, not because they are energy efficient.


----------

